# Anchoring and Cleat Position



## Urnso (Jul 13, 2005)

I know never to anchor to the stern always anchor to the bow. My questions is about the cleat placement on my boat. I have 4 cleats (marked in red) 2 on the stern and 2 towards the bow but not quite in the middle. I don't have a cleat right on the bow to anchor to. Should there be one in the location marked by blue line?

This is a 15ft boat and I don't plan on being out in huge waves but I don't want to get turned and wiped out by a wave.

If I anchor to the cleats towards the bow I think my boat would turned a little sideways. Should I attach a cleat right to the bow?? I don't have much room with the trolling motor up there. 

Sorry for my shotty pic... google image search is the best and the worst.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

a bow mount cleat would be much better than the current locations,for holding the boat in position.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Rather than mounting a cleat on the bow, you may want to consider one of the small and low profile devices where you simply weave the anchor rope thru it. I use that on my 18 footer and dont have any problems plus it is not sticking up like a cleat for all sorts of things to snag on it.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

those small low profile devises are known as "cleats"    
i installed them on my previous boat,and they work well.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/content/Item/01/80/30/i018030sq01.jpg


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are rope grippers and they are for sure the way to go.
I have a couple and a couple cleats as well. The grippers make
it faster getting your anchor rope tied off and they never slip.
Nice call Shortdrift.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I do the same on my boat. I still secure the anchor from one of the bow cleats and then just run the rope around a small cleat that I have mounted where you show the blue. The rope is NOT wrapped or tied around the cleat at the blue location at all, the rope just lays along one side of it to maintain a straight line from the bow to the anchor.

This set up prevents a lot of swinging in the wind, if I want to prevent it. Sometimes I'll use the side to side swinging action effectively when fishing for perch. You can also make minor location adjustments by just changing to the off side bow cleat. You can make some pretty big swinging moves by letting out more rope than is needed to anchor. With a light to moderate wind you'll really cover some distance in those lazy back and forth swings.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I just put the anchor rope through the bow loop that is used to crank your boat up on the trailer. Then tie off to the cleat on the front port or starboard side.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i actually anchor similarly to lundy and lewser.makes it easier for me,cause i don't have to get out of my seat to tie off or pull anchor  
yes,i'm lazy when it comes to that stuff


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Cleats, rope grippers, anchor rope weaving things,,, whatever........they work darn good!!!


----------

